# AVI-Format von Canon Powershot abspielen



## omü (5. Januar 2004)

Mit meiner Canon Powershot kann ich kurze avi-Filme aufzeichnen und auf meinem PC dank Canons Software auch abspielen. Auf fremden PCs liefert der Win Mediaplayer kein Bild, wohl aber Ton. Das gleiche erfolgt mit Irfan View. 
Wie kann ich die Filme konvertieren, so dass jeder mit dem Mediaplayer diese problemlos abspielen kann?


----------



## goela (5. Januar 2004)

Entweder mit VirtualDub oder eventuell mit TMPEG als MPEG1 (gängiges Format).


----------

